# Buff Orpingtons and Australorps together?



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting 3 of each breed as chicks from our local co-op as our first foray into chickens. Will these get along together well? I was thinking of getting 3 RIRs but their pecking order worried me and I figured Australorps would get along better (per the breed descriptions I have read). Once they are old enough they would have a coop larger than needed, access to a run, and be free ranged daily.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't fret the pecking order. Even if you get just one breed, there will be an established order. Those two breeds do great together. In fact, I can't think of any farm center/hatchery variety breed that wouldn't play well.


----------



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

When you say *those* two breeds go together, do you mean Buffs and Australorps or Buffs and RIRs?

Thanks for the advice. I heard RIRs will peck until they draw blood and have other aggressive tendencies. I am not married to that breed so I was going to pick something else that is cold hardy, produces and OK amount of eggs, etc.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

RIR are prone to pecking and cannabalism. I won't get another any more of those - the ones I have had have always been on the aggressive side. The Buffs and the Australorps get along just fine - they are both rather docile breeds. I have several of both and just love them...... and their large brown eggs! Good luck!!


----------



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

hengal, thank you. This is my first rodeo with chickens and I want to start off easy.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I've never kept Rhode Island Reds, but I've had Australorps, Buff Orpingtons, Plymouth Rocks, Brahmas, Buckeyes and and Easter Eggers together without any problems.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have found that the ones that are raised together get along fine. 
The problem I have ever had with any of those breeds is adding new younger chickens to the mix....


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

All chickens will get along together fine when raised up together. Trouble comes if they are bored or cramped and it makes no difference in breed. Some are more aggressive than others but it really has more to do with conditions than breed. I have had most breeds at some point (except for exotic) and the big girls don't tend to be cranky at all unless broody


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

We have 2 Buff Orpington pullets and 1 Australorp pullet in our flock of 13, and I've never noticed any problems between them. All of our girls tend to get along just fine (the others are Delawares, Gold-laced Wyandottes, White Leghorns, red sex-link, Easter egger, and black sex-link). We did have a problem with an Australorp rooster "gang" before the roosters went to freezer camp, though--they were beating up on the hens, and had one of the Orpington roosters terrified. So in my experience, pullets are great, but watch your roosters (is there any breed we can't say this about, though?).


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I started my chicken experience with Buff Orpingtons and Silver Laced Wyndotts up here in MN. Both handel the cold just fine. The BO are more friendly and docile. They are more broody too. The SLW are less friendly. The SLW rooster will attack strangers if they get out of their car. Attack rooster? They all get along just fine. 

I would get just the BO if I had it to do over. I let 2 of the BO hens set last spring but I can't be sure what the young chickens are.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

RIR are no more canabalistic than any other breed if kept in conditions that promote canabalisim, they are more active and more inquisitive and possibly more assertive at times in generalized terms but they are not a bad breed to have, a friend of mine has a flock of all RIR with a few red sexlinks (RIR Hybreds) thrown in this year, they do just fine for his needs and are well adjusted flock as far as flocks go, i have had RIRs in my mixed flock a few times with no problems, 

as per the original post any of the three breeds will be just fine if you raise them right,


----------

